# LIST OF CURES for Leaky Gas



## oceanblue141

*LIST OF CURES:*Summary: _-> Leaky Gas (Gas incontinence) is caused by anxiety-> aerobics (swimming,yoga,deep breathing) acupressure (google for acu points: very effective), acupuncture mind relaxation techniques (hypnotherapy, meditation, MRT(Muscle relaxation technique), Reiki, chakra healing, block negative thoughts and keep telling your subconscious mind that you are safe) Anti-anxiety techniques like Linden method, thought blocking technique, anti anxiety pills etc., Stop thinking about the problem, forget it, divert yourself and be happy _*1). Submitted by Dr. doo wad (not verified) on Thu, 02/14/2008 - 17:19. // *•	reply•	00I posted on here about 14 months ago, I'm cured. One thing, stop being stressed out, if your afraid of stinking around people, your likley to stink even worse, I don't know why, but thats the way it works.2. Change your diet, eat a lot of fresh fruits and vegetables, and avoid fast food as much as possible, also use a lot of spices on your food like ginger, turmeric, garlic. Fresh spinach and carrots are a must, also beans are very good for you, I know beans sound counterproductive, but actually beans help a lot, black beans, kidney beans and soy beans are the best. Trust me with the beans, I know beans give you gas, but there good for you, and they help balance out the flora in your gut to what it should be.3. Exercise, this is very important, a healthy diet will help clean you off toxins, but only exercise will sweat out all the toxins.4. Don't worry about it, if you change your diet and exercise you'll be fine.I've lost 20lbs since 14 months ago, and I don't smell like a poopy sweaty ass anymore, since I changed my diet and started to exercise.Lastly, don't avoid people, step out of your comfort zone, even if you fear smelling bad, and talk to everybody you see, and don't avoid people. Plus do avoid processed foods as much as possible, the main goal is to eat fresh foods, canned foods are good as well, I use canned black beans, and green beans, and use fresh spinach, carrots, apples, oranges, and I eat half as much meat as I used to. You should cut down on meat, the way your stomach digest meat is too let it rot in your gut, so your stomach acids have an easier time to break the meat down while it rots, so yes cut the amount of meat you eat down and eat fresh healthy foods.*2). Submitted by SMELLY IBS CURED (ALMOST) (not verified) on Sun, 11/23/2008 - 03:15. //*•	reply•	00Please believe me when I say, as a SMELLY ibs sufferer since 2005, I finally for once after all of this embarrassment, agony and frustration, can say that I DO NOT HAVE THE HORRIBLE SMELLY PROBLEM, IT'S ALMOST GONE. Almost because, it creeps in every now and then, but I am overjoyed and happily welcome it because out of the 24 hrs that ghastly, pungent ordor escaped my body, it only happens for literally 2-3 minutes if I am stressed or sit down uncomfortably for too long.I have posted in this forum before, I wrote a post several months ago about how no doctor knew what my problem was, but I would continue to think positive and attract a healthy body and mind for myself.Let me give you a brief idea of what my situation was. Unlike many ppl here, I got the problem later in life when I was 21 in NYC. Basically, I had my first office job in the financial district. I signed up for 1 position and ended up w/ atleast 6. I WAS STRESSED to say the least. I hated this job, but needed the money, you know how it is. All of a sudden I had diarreha one day and constipation the next. I was mostly constipated and I believe this was the sole reason for my IBS smell. I started to smell on the way to work, at work, on the way home on the crowded subway and at school when i went to college. Can you imagine? I literally wanted to die, no joke. NYC was the worst place to get this problem, but I see now that it was exactly the place, environment and lifestyle to induce my heavily constipated ibs.I'm going in detail because I want whoever who wants to read this seriously, to understand my lifestyle then and now.So--I got a colonoscopy, blood test, hemmoroids checks, saw 3-4 different doctors in la and ny ( I went back home to visit my family and took the opportunity to get other opinions). Result? 'it's all in your head', 'there is no smell'. I cried myself to sleep all the time, stopped being social, quit that job and took a retail job at a boutique, hoping it would change me and make me happier but it didnt.Fast forward>>> I finally came back to LA this year in march, I finished some of my school and came back because I wanted to be away from the crowded lifestyle.I still had IBS, truthfully, when I came back. From March- around July I still had it, but the smell was up and down, somedays it was terrible and somedays it was bearable.There are many things I did for myself when I came back. I was determined to start a new life for myself, and typing this right now, makes me smile and cry and laugh because I did it. I don't want to get sappy or anything, but if you have endured what I have (which I am sure you have), I feel like I have witnessed a damn miracle!!!!My cure doesnt come in a bottle or from a doctor, and I refuse to look up half of these ridiculous diseases ppl are listing on here, there are like a thousand of them.I literally started from my mind, I started yoga and i listened to the secret. I know this sounds pathetic to some of you, but I swear on my smelly-bum free life that it changed my world. I also got into a lot of Deepak Chopra. But the point it not who I listened to, it is WHAT I listened which was SELF HELP, SELF HELP AND MORE SELF HELP, with a little yoga thrown in. The breathing exercizes were the MOST HELPFUL. Breathing in deeply relaxed every inch of me, it is so simple but so effective. To this day I do beginners yoga but constantly focus on my breathing and my whole body relaxes.Anyway, so around july onwards I started noticing that I could make bowel movements on my own in the early morning (without straining or waiting til half the day was gone) -sorry to be so graphic but it's true- By now you can imagine i was in a VERY RELAXED environment, I was living with my parents again (lol, thank goodness for them) and the stress in my life had cut down drastically. My odor dissappeared, but more IMPORTANTLY it was because of all that secret stuff on how you should not think negatively. If you are the type to dwell on your pains and horrible pathetic ibs self, then you were me literally 5 months ago for the last 3 yrs of my life. I forced myself to block the fact that i had IBS from my mind as well as ignore the smell. It wasn't easy, it took time, but I cannot tell you how amazingly this works. I still read self help books, I am thankful for my healthy body and I do not blame anyone or anything for the issue I had. I am over dwelling on the past about it, and it has made me so healthy that my family and friends are completely astonished to see what I have become. I can ACTUALLY EAT now, I can eat dairy for the most part, if I eat too much I get constipated and the odor sometimes comes for a few minutes. (I mentioned before that certain things trigger it now, but it is so mild, I hardly care to notice it). And let me mention that when I do in fact get it here and there, I dont give my mind a second to worry about it. I have mastered the art of ibs ignorance, I swear it. I laugh more too, I watch silly movies and make sure I stay happy and do simple things to maintain mindful thinking.I know I have rambled on and on, and I hope that you guys are still with me here, you can imagine I felt compelled to share my triumphs to give many of you all some hope. Afterall, once I found this site 3 yrs ago, I couldnt believe so many ppl had the same problem as me, but it was also daunting because everyone was so helpless.To those who are going to doctors or buying products or looking up random syndromes that might be associated with fecal odor, I don't know what to tell you. I did all of this COUNTLESS times, wasted money, time and hope and to no avail. I don't know if my case was severe or milder than yours, I dont even now if everyone will be lucky as I am ( though I hope!!!), but I had to share this because the healing started from within, it is something you have to do yourself. If you are in a stressful environment/relationship, GET OUT OF IT. It is not worth the time or energy to do this to your body. I know for a FACT that stress was the reason I got the smelly fecal odor and constipation and the de-stress is the exact same reason why I dont have it anymore.If any of this has resonated with you, I will be happy to talk to you via e-mail. As a former ibs-er and horridly smelly person (yes i'm still real and this story is still very true!!) I really feel like I need to help others, I know how this feels and it can be changed, please realize this!!(e-mail deleted, didn't match poster's e-mail address) *3). Submitted by SMELLY IBS CURED (ALMOST) (not verified) on Sun, 11/23/2008 - 03:34. //*•	reply•	00my g-mail account : [email protected] by Sas solution (not verified) on Tue, 10/26/2010 - 04:59. // •	reply•	00well I have the same problem as a lot of you poor bastards out there. My problem is where my bunghole sweats when I am around people,(close proximity) workout, or sometimes just sitting down, and Iv'e also had the case where my pants smell sour. I know for a fact what causes my problem and i know the solution. Ive read a lot of people posting on this site that they have IBS (irritable bowel syndrome) which can be true but I don't have IBS. If you do have IBS then yes you should do the recommended things that people tell you to do like watch your diet etc.Anyways I've suffered from this miserable disorder for 3 $$$$$$ing years! It is horrible. I wont go into detail but yes, I have had shitty high school years. i haven't even graduated yet but I plan to. I've been made fun of relentlessly and have lost a lot of friends because of it. I used to be carefree and able to do anything without worry, anyway the solution!If you people out there have sweaty ass syndrome SAS and it is brought on by being around people and being conscious about how you smell then I have the solution for you! Believe it when I say it is all caused by anxiety. Un$$$$$$ing believable right! Most of you haven't had this problem all your lives it is all in your head. What it is is a mental thing.It first started in my sophomore year. It starts out maybe someone making a comment but usually is in your subconscious. It is a habit in which your mind has grown accustomed to. It occurs in a part of your brain called the amygdala which is the same part of your brain which is responsible for addictive habits like cigarettes etc. The more you think about how you smell, the more conscious you are of it, and the worse it gets. You can break that habit. It takes practice and time butt once you're cured, you're cured for good.I've personally found an anti anxiety program called the linden method which explains it all and am proud to say that I'm getting better everyday. If you want the easy way out like anti anxiety pills think again. They only mask the symptoms. Once you get off of them the SAS comes right back.It's because the pills masks the symptoms, they don't cure ######! if you really want to cure your anxious thinking habits then you have to;1.Stop visting everypractictioner you find.2.Talk to your doctor about withdrawing any medication if you're taking any.3.Stop researching your condition.4.Stop talking about your condition.5.Stop leaning on other people, only you can make yourself better.6.Don't hold on to the memories of your condition, forget the past and look to the futureIf you're at home watching a movie by yourself, or something similar, your SAS doesn't happen because your mind is completely focused on the movie and not thinking about how you smell. Stop accommodating your anxiety. Even if u don't want to go to work go, if you don't want to go to school go. You're the one who has the bad thinking habit which is usually something like what if they smell me? What if I embarrass myself again, well stop worrying because chances are everybody will prob know it's just rumors. you're not God, you can't control what people think, say , or feel. So if they say ###### about you $$$$$$ em they're not you. They don't know what your going through, so just say to yourself, "later in life when I'm cured a year 6 months,$$$$$$ even one month, when I move away to a new town state or city guess what? clean slate." No one's going to know you. You're golden!! Your set.The key is to break your old thinking habits and replace them with new ones. It works, try it for yourself. the only down side is time. The longer you wait the longer it usually takes to undo the habit process. Just think to yourself, have you ever been around someone your comfortable and your SAS doesn't flair up? Well its because you're subconscious mind isn't doing its same usual ###### telling your self to be conscious of how you smell.The key points are to truly forget that you have this problem, to have new non anxious habits, learn another language write a book about your life etc. Sounds hard I know. Its doesn't stop with your sweaty ass it is known to happen to people with they're pits too. Stinky pits, anything you are conscious about. But seriously look up the linden method, follow the 9 pillas and get ready to get better. Also doing the IBS diet does help but only because it limits your diet by taking out the #### food and therefore your intestines are functioning better, they are cleaner and flow freely and wont make your arse hole stink brcause there's no preservatives and processed foods which plug you up an take longer to digest. Foods which makes your butt smell. Well, this is the solution to your SAS anxiety problem. I don't have a solution for people with other problems like anal retention or whatever their problems are. I'm really sorry for everyone suffering and I feel for you, I know it $$$$$$ing sucks but just remember stay stay strong and life compensates itself later on good luck!!*4). Submitted by Anonymous Coward (not verified) on Thu, 04/07/2011 - 18:05. // *•	reply•	00Hi, think I've found a solution.Well it seems to me this is an energy problem. We eat food full of chemicals and rubbish, are conditioned from an early age to think about sex 247. All this causes a rift in our body energy balance. Energy shouldn't be around our groin/ass all the time, which in this case it is. You go to the doctor and they haven't got a clue because they don't understand how our body energy should be balanced, they study how to diagnose conditions and prescribe medication to cover the condition you percieve, not cure it. I imagine if you go visit a chinese medicine practise he could sort things out because they understand this chi energy balance, but I haven't tried.I have found it kicks in when you perform any sexual activity, and stays for around two weeks until your body balances itself out. I used to think it was my clothes, then I thought it was the soap bla bla bla. I have had times in my life where I have had no sexual activity and I haven't had it. I think thought also plays a huge part in it too because it can kick in if you have a really strong sexual urge. Its true your mouth seems to smell not just in your mouth but the breath coming up your throat.OK, now for what I found works. Stand up, breath all your air out of your chest, bend over hands on knees and continue breathing out till your stomach is also completly empty. Stand up straight placing hands firmly on hips and use your arms to push your shoulders up as high as they can go and for as long as you can without breathing. It should feel like you are stretching your spine, with pressure around your shoulders and head. You are not stretching your neck, and don't do it too hard. When you can't hold your breath out any longer drop your arms and breath in. For about half a minute you should feel the hot energy around your groin/ass rise up to your neck/head. Do this as often as you like.If you do this without breathing out first the air in your stomach and chest seem to act as an energy barrier and the heat doesnt rise as well. Also try not to do this on a full stomach. You should also notice after a while your bad breath goes. OK, well I feel for all the people with this, it's a horrible thing to go through. I hope this helps people. Peace.*5). Submitted by Anonymous Coward with answers (not verified) on Wed, 10/27/2010 - 03:19. //*•	reply•	00I sadly have suffered from this horrible condition for about 4 years, it has made me horribly depressed and contributed to my already extreme anxiety.But luckily in the past couple months ive finally taken some control of my life, and said to my body, f**k you, im getting better.*6). Submitted by Juan Rodriguez (not verified) on Thu, 01/08/2009 - 07:11. // *•	replyI'm the past my life was a hell, like the life of most of you. But we only have one life. And believe me, this problem will be part of us until I think 50/55 (Older people sweats less). But the question is if you like to lose the best years of your lifes feeling sorry for yourselves.Perhaps in the latest 7 years, I've heard, that I stinked like a ###### approximately 4000 times, and now obviously I don't like hear this. But is what it is. And like the most part of you I think, never no one told me face off that I stinked like a ######, because if they tell me this in the wrong way I would make him/her a new face.So be strong, the most part of this problem is psychological, and of course in specific moments, we are inclined to anal fisures that make us smell like ######. Of course is really hard, because when this is started at 23, it was like a real nightmare.And the last thing, and perhaps the most important. Always before you leaving your home, think that perhaps or for sure, you're going to stink like a ######, and you can't do anything to change the situation. And believe if you're relaxed there are less possibilities to stinks. Are all of you murderers? rapist? thieves?For instance, when I'm drunk, never stinks, if I don't feel really comfortable I take two valium 5 mg. pills, and I won't stink.*7). Submitted by your stink bomb'ness (not verified) on Wed, 01/07/2009 - 18:43. // *•	replyso moving forward, THE ANSWER or CURE: i'm sorry to say there is no quick fix or overnight cure, though i'm sure the antibiotics and pills mentioned previously do work in the shortterm, however it's only masking the problem, not really getting to the root of it and fixing it in the long term.so, firstly, detox like some of the previous people have here to get rid of an overload of candida in your system. feed your body nutritious foods that are as raw as you can possibly find, meaning the less processed the better, those foods being fruit and vegetables, but less on the fruit cause it's got sugar, and even though it's natural sugar, it's still got sugar. drink at least 6 glasses of water a day. exercise 3 - 4 times a week to create blood flow and help your body flush toxins, and meditate 5 or 10 mins a day, or do some yoga to restore mental spiritual health.once you restore your whole body to a healthy balance you can pursue whatever makes your heart flutter without the stinky stench of sewerage following you at every corner, i know, because after 6 months of hard work, patience and dedication i can safely say it works, and i soon to get intimate with my new love interest







*8). Submitted by Born again (not verified) on Sun, 11/22/2009 - 14:35. // *•	reply•	00Hi all,Well like many of you all I suffered with this problem for about 18 months and can sympathise with so many of these stories on here. I tried to discuss with my doctor and he said it was in my head (as he sat there twirling a pencil without a care in the world) but like many of you the 'behind the back joking' and the noticable odur in places where I had been sitting/standing for more than 10 seconds wasn't in my head! I had many good friends and family try to subtlety let me know and all I could do was pretend to ignore it and hide myself away from the world.So for over a year i've tried the following::Bathing 3-4 times a day!:Cleaning my ass as thoroughly as possible after having a 'dump'.:Cleaning my ass using wet wipes throughout the day.:Convinced the hospital to give me a colonoscopy by saying I had bad stomach pains and blood in stools (results found nothing).:Colonic irrigation (5 sessions spread over a few weeks): Because the irrigation seemed to get rid of the odour for 3-5 days I assumed it was smelling when I had food in my stomach so for a period of a few months I was litterly starving myself. I would get through each day on a banana for breakfast and soup for dinner, I would eat normally in the evening but then make myself sick.... This was keeping the odour away (well near enough) but after a week I was 'dead on my feet/very weak'. This couldn't go on and plus it only helped to some degree.: I changed my diet to ultra healthy (salads and fruit only) and again this helped a bit but I still smelt! How I knew it wasn't in my head was that if I was sat somewhere for 5 mins then got up and walked to another spot I noticed the air seemed alot fresher!The other thing I noticed which turned out to be the real social circle killer was the fact the problem was alot worse when I either drank booze, smoked MJ or consumed sugary foods/drink...So I couldn't even go out for drinks and drink a few fruit juices as within an hour I would smell like i'd pooped my pants!So I tried giving up smoking MJ and drinking booze which made me a bit of an outcast in itself but it only 'eased the problem' but 6 months down the line it was still pretty bad and not getting any better - and I still wasn't smoking, drinking but still eating healthy etc.Sooo... for the last 3-4 months i've just been getting by, staying in open spaces and avoidng invitations where possible and wondering how im going to live the rest of my life like this (im 30yrs old)That is until a week ago... Now while this may not be the answer to everyone's problem if it manages to help some of you then im sure you'll agree it's worth a try - thus my name being 'born again' as I really do feel like im alive again! I even get to smoke MJ again with no smell at all!Im sure some/many of you may have already tried this before and if it didn't work for you then im sorry to hear - but don't give up!I read the solution on this very site, someone posted a link to Qi Gong or basically doing pelvic floor muscle strengthing. Many articles will say this is good for incontinence but most people associate this with pee - not poop! But it's kinda the same thing! I remember trying these excercises once or twice but like most blokes we're not good with 'sticking with things'.. So after doing it for the odd day here and there and it not working I gave up. BIG MISTAKE!Like all excercises it takes a few days to notice any difference, so the other day whilst stressing over my 'state' these excercises popped in to my head and I thought let me try it 'properly'.. so I did my research and read that I should do 5-10 seconds reps, 10 seconds apart and about 5 reps each time. I don't have the link to hand but the excerise is quite simple once you have the knack of it.Please forgive my bad explanation!Whilst sitting on a chair (feet on the floor) basically you have to hold you ass/bowel in as tight as possible as if your trying to stop yourself from pooping/farting! I also try to do the same but as if I was stopping myself from peeing (you should be able to feel the slight difference on which muscle your working between the 2) When I try to pretend like im holding back from peeing I can only hold the 'tenseness' for a few seconds.The reason this excercise is tricky is because these muscles tend to only kick in when you DO need to go to the toilet desperatly and when you do it's not an ideal time to do the reps. Sooo what you do is whilst trying to do the reps try to imagine the feeling of desperatly needing to pass wind (like your full up and need to explode!) and what it feels like to try and hold it in as hard as you can (this bit is the tricky bit as to push the muscle hard you really need to get in your head that your a millisecond away from releasing the worst case of diarrhea ever and your doing all you can to reach the toilet! The same with peeing, while you don't need to go, you need to try and imagine that you do and then get your muscles in your tummy to work against an imaginary force/need to go to the loo. Hope this is making some sense? just I find it easy enough to clench my butt cheeks but this doesn't do anything, it's the core muscles in your bowel/groin that you need to 'workout'.A bit of advice though, doing the 'holding your pee' excercise does tend to make you need a wee not too long after but that shows your working the right muscles!Most links to this excercise say that you can do these reps whilst sitting at your desk at work, on a bus ride or just sitting at home watching TV. What I notice though is if you really hold the rep for as hard as you can for more than 10 seconds your legs/hips will start to 'shake' - to me this is a sign of 'pushing' the muscle as much as you can which is probably a good thing. It's like when you do a bicep curl - push yourself as far as you can and then try to carry on and you'll notice your muscle shaking without much energy behind it. This shows that your 'done'. I notice after a set of 10 or so reps (held for between 5-10 seconds) that if I try to do it again my 'side buttock muscles are really tired. It's like any workout though, in the early days do less reps for shorter periods and have the odd day off for recovery (after my first 2 days trying the excercises was a bit sore so I had the day off, the next day I was fine and was able to do more reps for longer). I think the secret to it is to make sure you do them regularly and don't just 'clench your bum cheeks'..Sorry for going on so much and that my explanation isn't great, just I can see how people might confuse 'clenching the bumcheeks' to doing the excercise properly!So yeah I noticed the smell litterly vanished within 2 days of doing these excercises properly and have stayed away since. I must confess to having a weekend of booze/MJ/sweets(still doing my excercises) and not a trace of smell! I pray that I am finally cured!*note I still intend on going back to my healthier regieme of a better diet and less booze but least I don't have to fear the odd naughty night of letting loose!G'luck and yeah if it works let us know! I have read it can take a week or 2 for the muscles to get back to a good state so keep going even if your not noticing anything after a few days. I think the trick is also to really try to work those muscles, a lil bumcheek tense here 'n there won't do any good as thats what I tried the first time.*9). Submitted by ebar-assed (not verified) on Mon, 07/05/2010 - 00:53. // *•	reply•	00I too have suffered form this horrible problem...From grade 6-about grade 11...my family couldn't smell it but people at school could, how embarrassing...I used to avoid people and skip classes because of it...I dropped out of high school, ruining my life. I am 28 years old now and no longer have the problem, I guess it just went away. but I was to scared to go to the doctor about it...really stupid, I thought they would be like...What? I don't know whats wrong with you. I used to stick q-tips up my bum to check if I had any feces ..and there was always none...it was really odd. I can't figure it out to this day but am still curious..I wish the internet was around when I was young...I used to take baths every morning just to try and solve the problem...plus I would spill some perfume on some toilet paper and wipe with that through out the day...didn't work. like everyone else on here I was an extremely clean person...I couldn't understand it...I remember someone saying out loud that it smells like rotten ###### in here...I will never forget how that made me feel, I thought God wanted me to have no friends.*10). Submitted by Anonomys Coward (not verified) on Sun, 07/11/2010 - 10:11. // *•	reply•	00Okay, I am a 18 year old female who has been dealing with this horrible issue for the past two years. Pretty much every symptom described on this site, I've had... Horrible smell, incomplete bowel evacuation senstation, itching, stomach churning etc.It has completely ruined my life and I was close to suicidal at one point. I was so ashamed of my problem that I started excluding myself from outings. I began losing friends and my boyfriend. I decoded it was time to do something about it.I saw my GP countless times who gave me advice that didn't seem to be working... But I didn't give up. I got a referral to a gastroenterologist and she diagnosed me with IBS (Irritable Bowel Syndrome). She helped me with a number of options to get my life back on track INCLUDING seeing a pyschologist as I was dealing with alot of stress and anxiety.These steps forward are helping get rid of the smell and my constipation which she believe was causing the smell.I know you might not want to take the advice of an 18 year old girl, but please... Help yourselves like I did and see a doctor... No matter how embarrassing it is talking to them, imagine how much worse it is going through life being a smelly person. If it doesn't work straight away, do not give up. There IS help out there.*11). Submitted by br50lady (not verified) on Mon, 07/12/2010 - 18:42. // *•	reply•	00I have this problem for many years, and just recently I found out about exercising the pelvic muscles. I am trying to do this everyday, and I feel the anal muscles are becoming thicker and stronger, and I am hopeful it will cure me. Try to look for articles about PELVIC FLOOR MUSCLES, and KEGEL EXERCISES. It takes some time, but it really works.*12). Submitted by Chris Dougherty (UMD) (not verified) on Wed, 12/01/2010 - 04:34. // *•	reply•	00I THINK I HAVE THE ANSWER!!!!!******I'll try and make this too long but i'm just so f*cking pumped i think i may have solved my problems along with all of everyone else's as well.The smell (poop) and anxiety (which a lot of ppl have on this site along with the "stank ass" lol....have to do with the SITTING BONES.By not sitting correctly, our spine gets all out of wack, so that when we are sitting "correctly" as we may think, we are actually sitting incorrectly on the sitting bones.Why do I still smell???????And why at certain times???!?!?!!The answer- (again I am no doctor, just a 21 year old college junior who wonders why axiety medicine isn't working, oh, and...why i smell)---->....because when our hips and sitting bones and are not being sat on correctly, blocking blood flow to our legs and the rest of our body.So...why do i smell sometimes? I think the answer lies in the posture itself. When we are sitting correctly, there seems to be a smell that comes from your butt. This makes sense, since you poop out your butt. But because we have been sitting incorrectly for too long, our butt muscles are real weak, allowing for our butthole to actually touch what we are sitting on, leaving a nasty odor and residue.Ever wonder why every time when you get up from a plastic chair there's a moisture spot? And it smells??? Because the heat from our butthole (and smell, unfortunately) penetrates our undergarments and pants and gets on the chair.As for anxiety from this condition comes from the blocked hip and sitting bones. It comes from meditation: THE BLOCKED FIRST CHAKRAhttp://www.squidoo.com/muladharaA blocked Muladhara causes anxiety, and a free flowing one deals with the sense of smell (Maybe that's why we can't smell it ourselves, and maybe our sense of smell is weak). I discovered this while doing yoga, and I had smoked Marijuana (I think there is a use for the stuff, seriously).Anyway, long story short, i just discovered this myself so i'm going to try and sit properly and rid myself from this smell and all of the anxiety that has stemmed from it.....for 3 years....IN COLLEGE!! best years of my life...? Let's just say i'll get these 3 years back in another way.One love and Peace. CDough*13). Submitted by Latina (not verified) on Tue, 03/15/2011 - 01:41. // *•	reply•	00The best solution is improving the pelvic muscle with Kegel's exercises. The results are progressive and gradual. Be persistent.*14). Submitted by poopeater (not verified) on Mon, 06/27/2011 - 00:02. // *•	reply•	00The cure-Exercise, go for a run for at least 20 min everyday. Dont go for a light jog you need to run until you start to sweat. Secondly drink water and plenty of it.The sweat will get rid of all the toxins in your body and the water is going to help you flush out your system.Please try this for at least a month and post your results.*15). Submitted by Anonymous on Tue, 04/03/2012 - 15:57. // *•	reply•	00Hi. Guy from UK here. First of all don't give up. We all have the same medical condition so you are not alone! Remember us all on here when someone is making fun at you. It is best that you tell someone about it if you can. Tell someone who you know will be understanding! Maybe tell your best friend that you stink for some reason and can they smell you. Try and laugh with them about it but say it is getting you down!! Get them to say if they can smell you anytime.I'm pretty sure as someone posted I have Descending Perineum Syndrome. I don't fully empty my bowel so poo is stuck just inside the anus. That's why a lot of us have to wipe for ages! After I have done a poo and wiped myself I have stuck a finger up my bum and can feel poo just inside my anus. No wonder a poo smell comes out with poo stuck inside just behind the anus in the rectum!!!! Also it then makes me sweat down there. With me the smell gets worse when I am anxious or stressed out for instance when I am going out with friends or people get too close to me. Mine started when I was about 17. I remember going for a poo and just couldn't get all the poo out and from then on I feel like I never have fully emptied.Doing research I found on http://www.funadvice.com/q/i_smell_bad I found this posting on it about this guy:"Dr sent me to a psychiatrist who then confirmed this smell is anxiety related because this smell got worse when I was around people ....so he decided to try me with 50mg of sertraline to see if it helped ...well what difference I felt I could go out without having to rush home. I am now smell free just after 6 months on these tablets I'm looking to go back to work after 10 years and do my driving lessons I can't believe for 10 years my illness was all down to anxiety."I don't really want to go on Sertraline so I thought about herbal tablets that calm you down. I have ordered off ebay Valerian Root tablets and St Johns Wort tablets. I'm also going to order Passion flower tablets. Going to try these out and I'll let you all know if they help. It's not a cure but if they can make me relaxed and keep stress and anxiety levels down then the smell should be controlled. I've tried Nullo tablets and also Solaray Chlorophyll tablets. Both are internal deodorant tablets. Both bought off ebay but Solaray are cheaper and dispatched in the UK. I would say they did help and are safe to use although they make your poo green. I am going to do some more research on Descending Perineum Syndrome then see my doctor again. I am now 39 and have been to the doctors many times but they do not understand enough about it so I need all the information I can gather to present to them for them to listen to me!I have trained myself to poo in the morning before I go to work. My routine is I poo in the morning and shower. While in the shower I stick my finger up my bum to push back the poo and rectum and then wash my anus. After I have dried myself I wipe to see if there is any poo on toilet paper. Sometimes none, sometimes a few wipes and it is clean. I don't eat foods that will make me fart only if I know I am not going out socialising. Coffee definitely brings on my smell so I cut coffee out as much as I can and just have it at weekends if I'm not socialising. I can get through the day without smelling like this. Drink water on its own, this really does help too. For the sweating I bought Driclor a roll on deodorant. Put it on at night along your arse crack and around the anus and bum cheeks but not on the anus. It will sting a bit but bear with it. Wash it off in the morning. It lasts for months so I only have to apply it twice a year! I have had this for 22 years so I know the poo smell can be controlled so don't give up. Attack it from all sides. Confront those who poke fun at you. Say you have a medical problem and IBS so please do not make comments. Approach them individually and say it nicely at first. You will find that most are embarrassed and will leave you alone. My motto is "Whatever it Takes". I will do Whatever it takes to beat this poo smell. I will do Whatever it takes to live a normal life and Whatever it takes to find out what is causing this smell and to be cured from it!! Good luck people*16). *Hello,I am a boy from china.And I suffered lg for 5 years.After long period of time,I think i can cure it by myself(without any medicine).And Now I feel much better now(Not completely well)First you should know this is nothing wrong with our anus.We got lg because there is something wrong with our brain,our thinkings(I know The smell is true.I have the same experience with you for a long time).We are too nervous.These are some chinese medicine books record this kind of illness.Follow these steps.I am very sure you can benifit from doing these.Get rid of your job or school if you can not suffer other's comment.(if possible)(I leave my job for 2 months now)In order to make yourself clam.You MUST take exerice regularly.SWIMMING,WALKING,RUNNING SLOWLY,JOGA are very useful for us.(I swim almost everyday,After 1 month your will see the effect,And also you become more confident)Spend more time with your friend,Try to Be happy.Follow above steps,Don't be lasy.(I am a little lasy )After your sprit changed,The symptom gone(It's ture)You cured by yourself!Let us stand up! There is a lot of things waiting us to do. Get well quickly.PS:I want make some friend here,my email: brave_man.student###sina.com.cnMy english is chinese english,Can you understand me?


----------



## Staynforhope

Sorry to say but there is no cure.Research is starting and tmau 1 / 2 is getting more voice in the medical world.There is only a management protocol but not a cure. It's sad but it's a fact.We need to unite as one community and raise awareness for research.


----------



## oceanblue141

Staynforhope said:


> Sorry to say but there is no cure.Research is starting and tmau 1 / 2 is getting more voice in the medical world.There is only a management protocol but not a cure. It's sad but it's a fact.We need to unite as one community and raise awareness for research.


Dude i am talking about leaky gas, TMAU is completely different. Leaky gas is a condition where you cannot control gas, warm sensation near anus, other symptoms like diarrhea/constipation. You can completely control these symptoms if you take benzos. Alternative is the techniques i mentioned above.Thinking there is no cure is exactly the reason for continuous symptoms. Be positive.


----------



## Staynforhope

oceanblue141 said:


> Dude i am talking about leaky gas, TMAU is completely different. Leaky gas is a condition where you cannot control gas, warm sensation near anus, other symptoms like diarrhea/constipation. You can completely control these symptoms if you take benzos. Alternative is the techniques i mentioned above.Thinking there is no cure is exactly the reason for continuous symptoms. Be positive.


I am thinking positive that's why I am getting as much people as I can to raise awareness.I get leaky gas as well where I sit and gas just seeps out.This happens when your anal sphinter is too weak and by doing exercise it helps it.AS I said before there is no cure and this symptom can only be controlled.My leaky gas went from 80 % - > 10% when I'm on the low fodmap diet. This gets rid of both diarhoea or constipiationProbiotics and digestive enzymes does help a lot too.


----------



## oceanblue141

Staynforhope said:


> I am thinking positive that's why I am getting as much people as I can to raise awareness.I get leaky gas as well where I sit and gas just seeps out.This happens when your anal sphinter is too weak and by doing exercise it helps it.AS I said before there is no cure and this symptom can only be controlled.My leaky gas went from 80 % - > 10% when I'm on the low fodmap diet. This gets rid of both diarhoea or constipiationProbiotics and digestive enzymes does help a lot too.


Exactly dude. What you are doing i.e, probiotics, exercises, digestive enzymes, diet can only control. They cannot cure you because the only cure is to switch off the flight or fight response which got activated and stuck in small but powerful organ in brain called 'amygdala'. The only cure is by following the 9 pillars (courtesy: linden method).1. STOP VISITING EVERY PRACTITIONER YOU CAN FIND2. TALK TO YOUR DOCTOR ABOUT WITHDRAWING YOUR MEDICATION3. STOP RESEARCHING YOUR CONDITION4. ONLY FOLLOW THIS METHOD5. STOP TALKING ABOUT YOUR CONDITION6. STOP LEANING ON OTHER PEOPLE7. DON'T HOLD ON TO MEMORIES OF YOUR CONDITION8. DIVERT YOUR MIND - MAKE IT YOUR NEW HABIT - ALWAYS!9. STOP ACCOMODATING YOUR ANXIETY_"Under normal circumstances, amygdala, subconscious part of the brain remains in the 'off' position, only becoming activated when appropriate anxiety is required, in times of appropriate danger or threat for example.Repeated activation of this 'switch', during times of stress, sadness, grief or anger for example, can cause it to become 'stuck' in the 'on' position. This allows acute anxiety disorders, panic attacks and phobias to develop.This happens when the Amygdala learns new behavior. Because it has been taught a new level of anxiety through your anxious behavior, it incorrectly resets itself to the new 'benchmark' or 'normal' anxiety level for your body.Even though you consciously know that it feels wrong, you are unable to consciously alter it once it has become set.This process of learning is called Operant Conditioning. Scientists have known for many years that this is responsible for the production of all anxiety disorders, including panic attacks and phobias.Under normal conditions, Operant Conditioning is used by the brain to acquire new knowledge, like learning to read, drive or play a musical instrument. Practicing (repeating) an action or group of actions, causes us to improve the skill."_You cant speak for others. You cant decide it cannot be cured. There are many people who got cured. Most of the people who are suffering from Leaky gas( i spoke personally with many on skype group) got tested for sphincter weakness by proctologists and were declared physically fine. When they tried benzos for anxiety, they were 100 % symptom free. Anxiety can also be caused due to food intolerances vice versa(check linden method of anti-anxiety). Anxiety might cause different sensations like light headedness, fatigue, IBS, insomnia, dizziness, muscle tension, back ache, neck pains etc to name a few. People commonly with general anxiety disorder experience digestive issues like diarrhea, constipation, nausea.*Theory of Leaky Gas:*We, the LGers might be having more sensitive digestive system and rectal muscles right before we got LG. In our case when the fight or flight response(anxiety) got activated, as our rectal muscles/digestive system is more sensitive compared to normal people, our colorectal muscles are more reacting to it and the pressure is causing LG.When anxiety exerts more pressure on Crown -> MigraneChest -> Shortness of breathcolorectal -> Leaky Gas (Very rare cases)


----------



## 2muchgas

This post should be pinned. Here's a link of cures courtesy of Pengu -> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1lNHqylV30i4zcnxRrIUXyAPoY5em0grWtnFXYQOFnJE/edit?pli=1


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

I can vouch for the Anxiety guy. I have severe anxiety problems that were brought on by this LG ######, which I think was brought on by Stress. Everything he wrote is true. AND to the F$CK that wrote there is no clue, you can go $$$$$$ yourself, your words are exactly what we do not want to hear.

-UPDATE JUNE 19, 2013-

haha, just stumbled upon this old post..., i used to be so angry, i find it funny, makes you think about what this can do to a person


----------



## 2muchgas

Just moving up this thread to help those who are new to LG.


----------



## oceanblue141

*Source: http://www.curezone.org/forums/am.asp?i=2123729*

Sorry about my english you guys, not my First language here. I may have find a solution to this hell I have been locked at home for a whole year because of this problem, went to doctors and everything. Sadly only we know what is going on and they can't understand. I didn't wanna live like this anymore (i was one exam away from getting my degree when this happened and I never had graduated after this. This started with an anal fissure. I had it cured but the unperceived leakage was still here. I didn't know what to do . At the time I was vegan and I had LOTS of gas (later discovered I had protein deficiency that Made my belly full of gas). I seriously thought I'd kill myself and even looked for guns and more. I used to have it all in life and all of a sudden I get a fissure, develope gas leakage and could no longer go out in public . I consider myself quite smart so I started to look for a cure in my own and considered all causes. So I quit being vegan and started dairy and meat again just in case (I was desperate) and I built back some muscles I had totally lost. The key to the problem I believe is: YOU DO NOT HAVE YOUR REAR-BUTT MUSCLE WORKING PROPERLY. So I started this excercises: You pull your stomach inside like your tryin to get your inner belly button to internally hit your Anus. You only have to imagine doing this because of course they are too far to touch each others. While you are doing this also imagine you are trying to squeeze and egg that is placed in your anus. Repeat for a couple of minute at least 10-12 times a day, both standing and sitting. If you have gas the First Times you do this movement it will pull your gas out. This will make you wanna stop but don't do it. Keep doing this excercise for at least a week. You will now feel a muscle placed above the anus that you never felt before. This will lead you to actually FEEL the gas pass and eventually stop it from passing. It is better to do this after you have gone potty ! I swear this worked for me . But you have to keep this excercise for you entire life. If I forget to do this for a week or more the muscles disappears. Please everybody try and let me know. I know how you feel and I want you all to get better like I did. If you have burning inside that you probably have a fissure and you have to seal it or the excercise will hurt. Let me know


----------



## oceanblue141

*SOURCE: http://www.ibsgroup....as#entry1157777*

http://www.ibsgroup....e/#entry1157785

CURED OF LEAKY GAS!!!

I know this sounds very simple but it worked well for me.

Stay VERY hydrated (lots of water for your muscles to function properly) + a Multi-vitamin + ZINC (for muscle growth and recovery) + Exorcise/Stretch your Gluteal muscles.

Some exorcises that worked for me:

http://www.leanitup....13/09/jghjf.png

http://www.leanitup....9/htyutyurt.png


----------



## oceanblue141

*Source: http://www.pooprepor...ls.html?page=31*

Good people! Try this stuff, 'tiger balm' I talked about in the post right above, it works! One I have is called 'tiger balm', but it has many names. It's minty smelling naphta based vaseline stuff that's used for all sorts of problems like headaches and insect bytes. It creates a cold soothing feeling in the area where applied. Just get a little on one finger and apply to the inside as far as you can reach. Get it into all the cavities around the exit area. Do it before going to sleep. In the morning just wash yourself down there to get rid of minty smell as well. I had the problem for more than 5 years, been depressed, suicidal. Now it can go away for a few weeks after just one or two applications. When smell comes back it's different, not as bad and goes away when this stuff is applied. Post results weather it helps or not please!


----------



## oceanblue141

*Source: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/278970-leaky-gas-cured-100-for-real/?hl=staynhope#entry1285649*

*Staynforhope has cured his LG. In a personal post he said like this*

"It's very hard to explain but here it goes.

Basically the feeling you get when gas is coming that's clenching.

It's like kegel exercise where people try to strengthen their rectal but we are actually doing the deposit.What you want to do is kind of relax your stomach and pretend to try to push your bowels using your stomache without relying on your anal muscles. in order words push your stomach as if you were a balloon and your stomach is inflating and that is how I relaxed my muscles.

you can also use glove and shove maybe one or two finger up there and try to relax. if you feel your fingers getting real tight its clenching. Sorry buit it's almost impossible to explain."


----------



## oceanblue141

*Source: http://www.curezone.org/forums/fm.asp?i=2348032#i*

IT IS CURABLE!!

I have already posted in this forum to tell you there is hope. I had no faith in doctors and I studied it all myself and I've been back to life for almost 3 months now!

The damn problem is the anus muscle:

You have 80% control by inner anal sphincter
And 20% control by outer sphincter

You can only control the outer.
The leak is caused by that 20% not working properly

THE PROBLEM IS A MUSCLE!

The brain controls muscles that's why anxiety has a role but is not important.

I started working out heavily on every damn muscle on my body. Especially six packs. I came from not feeling the gas leak to feeling it pass and not being able to stop it, but now I can control it... and all I did was pushing hard arms and six packs whenever I started feeling pressure.

Eat protein and work out. You can easily find easy free muscle training guides on youtube.

When I gained it all back (the muscle mass) I started feeling the rear butt muscle moving on his own to hold the gas. I swear.

It's basically the brain that got used to pass gas silently, with times it believes gas is ok and won't control it. The more this goes on, the more the body relaxes and anal muscle weakens.

Pelvic floor excercises won't work because it is not the pelvic muscle, it's rather about the lower abdomen and gluteus.

I spent a whole year at home. I had it all, car, Girls, pools, champagne and first class travel. The f*** I was going to live with it

I am cured

Build muscles (no matter if you're fat just build mass under it) and do respiration training. Aka lay down on your bed and relax with deep breaths.

The brain needs to be trained to lock the spincter at the right moment. Also fill your lungs when you feel it coming

Sorry this is the best English I could do.

Please don't kill yourself, I was about to and now I feel stupid it was all about muscle training


----------



## PokerFace

The last post is me ))


----------



## oceanblue141

PokerFace said:


> The last post is me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))


I know



Earlybird89 said:


> Good looking out O.B, majority of those stories sound similar to PokerFace's story, could there be a connection with what he is saying? Only one way to find out!!!


What i feel is *Reverse Kegel* is the answer, if we correctly do it. What Staynhope and others who are cured mentioned was to relax the muscle right above anus by inflating or breathing into lower part of stomach.


----------



## oceanblue141

Reverse Kegel in easy steps:

1) Find a comfortable chair with good back support. Your computer chair or a bench would work fine. You want good posture to encourage deep, full breaths. Some find they are able to do Reverse Kegels better laying down, standing, or walking even. You're going to have to find what position works best for you but it comes down to personal preference and whatever works.

2) Get into a relaxed state. Relax your shoulders. Relax your jaw. Feel the tension fade away from your neck and face. Relax.

(Read this post first, then&#8230 Close your eyes, take 5 deep, full (atleast) 4-count breaths. 4 Counts in, 4 counts out 1 full breath. Imagine breathing into the head of your penis. The very tip. You should feel your lower stomach fill. This is what we want.

If your chest feels like it's expanding heavily then you should be ashamed as you're not even capable of breathing. (Please take the tone of this article as fun and lighthearted).

This breathing into the tip and feeling your lower stomach expand is important and should make it easier as you're just beginning. You'll get to the point where you can reverse kegel at a level of unconscious competence (like flexing your bicep) and you can use this powerful tool during sex and wherever else you find a need.

3) Pretend you're pushing a small child out of your groin. "Push" out with your penis. Imagine pushing out just above your anus, like trying to pass gas (but don't actually).

You may feel the head of your penis "tingle" (this is a good sign) and you shouldn't see your penis jump or move like a "regular" Kegel. If you're not getting it immediately; trust the process and know that it's all worthwhile.

http://www.liftedlimitations.com/transcendence/3-steps-reverse-kegel/

It may not make sense right away, but don't worry, Reverse Kegels will eventually.
Remember to feel alongside the crease of your groin for the pulse and see if you're getting a tingle in the head. These are all good signs of how to correctly do a reverse kegel.


----------



## InvestigatorLG

How come when we drink and are drunk very relaxed, the lg is still there and even worst

Also Kratom is a anti anxiety herb but still I get leaky gas with it even if I'm feeling super relaxed.

Yes food, digestion, stress, anxiety, all affects the digestif system. It creates movement or spams or contraction or else.

In my opinion this is a pelvic floor dysfunction/ Internal sphincter dysfunction

The cause could be nerve damage, brain gut connection, bacteria, and maybe hundred of others reason

Medical science are not advanced in that area so we are out of luck so far. One day it will get solved for sure

If you feel like you cant take it anymore of this life. Please dont forget that there is the colostomy option.

Yes you have a bag but still can have a very good life. And soon enough there will be a bagless technology for ostomy patient


----------



## oceanblue141

Bro, please stop being behind Colostomy and try Reverse kegels, deep breathing exercises, kettle bell swings and stretches(the video poker face shared). Don't go for surgery before trying these. Once you go under a knife, it will be permanent.


----------



## oceanblue141

Another cure in cure zone

https://www.curezone.org/forums/fm.asp?i=2264929#i

Hello, all! I, too, have been suffering from Fecal Body Odor. At first, I blamed it all on menopause (I'm 52). Then I read about people of all ages having that same problem. To make my long story short, I did some research online and tried these 2 products for a full month. I went to the Whole Foods Store and got a container of crystal/powder MSM from Doctor's Best $16.00, and some Acidophilus (Nature's Bounty Chewable Tablets for $8.00 wherever you can find it in your area, 2 tablets in the morning after breakfast and 2 tablets before going to bed). On the first week of just doing this and without changing my diet, the smell was less obvious. I thought I was dreaming. On the second week of the same regiment, the smell was almost gone. Third week, I couldn't smell any feces at all. I just kept it going for a while longer than a month, and believe it or not, the smell was completely gone. Just make sure that you are taking the MSM powder/crystal and not the capsules. The best quality that I could find was Doctor's Best, and can only be found at the Whole Food Store here in Florida. It's been almost a year now that I stopped taking the MSM, and the smell has completely left my body. The MSM will make you go to the bathroom (sometimes diarrhea, sometimes solid stools) and will remove parasites and bad toxins out of your body. You will or may experience flu like symptoms. This is normal as the MSM is getting rid of those darn parasites and bad toxins. You will also feel light headed and possibly dizzy the first couple of days or the first week. Do not stop the treatment, it is a sign that it is working. Start very slow with the MSM, though. You can dilute half a teaspoon in a glass of OJ or just plain water. Take the MSM only in the morning since this will rev up your energy level. After just a week of this gentle, non expensive treatment, you will feel clear headed and will have more energy, you will also sleep better. Make sure you drink plenty of water (spring is better, no tap water) so your body can flush out all the bad toxins and parasites out of your body. MSM is a very powerful detox, so be careful not to take too much the first week. You can up the dosage to one full teaspoon on the third week. MSM also mimics estrogen, so your breast will/might feel heavy and full the first month and taking too much in the beginning will mess up your period, so be vigilant, please. This takes a little patience, but you will/should see results fairly quickly. When you feel that the odor is creeping back in, start the treatment right away. If this worked for you, please share this treatment to anyone who suffers from this calamity. Let's be good and help each other. Peace


----------



## Jonasbonus2

We need to have a list of products that leaky gas sufferers should be taking. So far, the best list i've come up with:

-Magnesium Glycinate

-Vitamin C

-Aloe Vera Juice

-Vitamin B6

-Vitamin B12(Methyl)

-Vitamin D3

-Probiotics( Yeast based probiotic like Florastor+ bacteria based probiotic with 50+ billion count, maybe Renew life probiotic)

-MSM

-Grapefruit Seed Extract ( for gut dysbiosis)

-Kiwi+ Cucumbers incorporated in diet

-Activated Charcoal

-COQ10

-Chlorophyll

That sounds like a good list of things to add to a FBO sufferer's list on top of dietary modifications like low sulfur, fiber, SCD diet, etc.


----------



## Sufferer25

Another cleanse/detoxifier, if anyone has any idea how this one could vary from any of the others many people have tried please let me know, as of now the most it seems like that could fix is the potency of the problem which is a win by all means, but doesnt defeat the underlying cause if this person shares the same distressed problem, would be interested to hear if anyone is going to indeed try it though.


----------



## Jonasbonus2

Sufferer25 said:


> Another cleanse/detoxifier, if anyone has any idea how this one could vary from any of the others many people have tried please let me know, as of now the most it seems like that could fix is the potency of the problem which is a win by all means, but doesnt defeat the underlying cause if this person shares the same distressed problem, would be interested to hear if anyone is going to indeed try it though.


I'm going to try the MSM mixed with water and dandelion tea. Dandelion tea and MSM are both natural detoxers so they could have synergistic effects. Will report back on results in a week.

Only thing i'm concerned about is high elemental sulfur content in MSM, but since it's so potent and relatively small amount of sulfur compared to other sources I think it'll be okay.


----------



## oceanblue141

pengu said:


> Are you gonna try it oceanvlue?


I bought Drs Best MSM powder, I tried it for 4 days (2 grams per day) and stopped...as I was feeling bloated and my leaky gas was smelling of sulphur. May be that is initial effect. As I was working at an office, I couldnt continue for long due to smell and bloated ness ....


----------



## oceanblue141

Sufferer25 said:


> Another cleanse/detoxifier, if anyone has any idea how this one could vary from any of the others many people have tried please let me know, as of now the most it seems like that could fix is the potency of the problem which is a win by all means, but doesnt defeat the underlying cause if this person shares the same distressed problem, would be interested to hear if anyone is going to indeed try it though.


It promotes joint health, connective tissues, muscles, improves skin elasticity, improves water retention in cells, aids digestion by promoting healthy bacteria, detoxes the body etc


----------



## oceanblue141

Jonasbonus2 said:


> I'm going to try the MSM mixed with water and dandelion tea. Dandelion tea and MSM are both natural detoxers so they could have synergistic effects. Will report back on results in a week.
> 
> Only thing i'm concerned about is high elemental sulfur content in MSM, but since it's so potent and relatively small amount of sulfur compared to other sources I think it'll be okay.


Jonasbonus this might be cure as well... who knows, but you should give a try for atleast 3 weeks and see.

Did you start taking it. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Ghostringer

Reverse kegal? isnt that know to increase penis erection? How is that associated with the sphincter?


----------

